# My ´67 Tempest Custom Convertible "project"



## MikkoV (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello from Finland

My ´67 project don´t start from scratch. It´s far by perfec,t but still recently frame-off restaured, descent condition car. I haven´t yet had time to properly look into it, but seems like it has seen quite complete restoration and lots and lots of new stuff.

It´s bit of mix up, and was perfect for what i was looking for, meaning that i don´t want to mess some numbers matching rare survivor. Originality and vin things are not that inportant to me, i respect those ofcourse, but personally apreciate more how things perform.

GTO hood, Chevy powerplant, quite healthy feeling 400SBC, bored to 0.030", with flat-top pistons, cam, intake etc. And freshly built th350 behind that.























































I had two ´70 Chargers, and i did quite recently traded other for this. One that gone was SB car and daily driver. Not much is going to done to Pontiac during this building season, cause i try to get other much more tidier Charger ready for next summer, after looong term project (that´s with modern 6.1 Hemi and T56 manual gearbox). 

Well, decided that one Charger is enough and i want some GM product also for roaduse (I have LS powered ´70-73 Camaro for racing purposes), i was originally thinking Chevelle, Nova or <-73 F-body, but when this came available, i had to have this.

Plan is is tidy it up bit for next summer, and make few things work. It had rear-end in sky high when it came to me, and 15" wheels to match that setup. I did swap some springs from my warehouse to get rear.end close to desired level, and changed 15" wheels to my Camaros 16/17" spare set, mainly to measure what fits there decently.

Plans for summer are.
-Proper springs, nose can raise a tad, rear is in quite good height but it´s way too soft overall now.
-17" wheels to front, 18" to back, those are already bought, pretty much same style that those TT2 in pic.
-To get heater working, and probably change heater core, there are no hoses at all atm, probably leaking.

-Tricky part for me, emblems. Ones at fenders are missing, and holes are still there, and there were something else missing too, just don´t remember what when writing this. There are gto bagde in boot, and "326" in front of fenders. Wrong in everyway  I don´t quite know what to do with those, and what to get.

Don´t quite know that should i keep it Tempest and way it is now, or finish GTO clone thing with grilles, taillight swap etc...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! 
Nice looking Pontiac!! :cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice as is. I would not clone it. Perhaps a set of Pontiac "350" emblems found on the rocker trim from a '68 Lemans for example, might be pretty close to size of the "326" emblems. I suspect the mounting may be different, but not sure. You could email OPGI (Original Parts Group) and ask them if the '68 Lemans rocker molding "350" emblem could be used to replace your '66 Tempest "326" emblem. If a little different, maybe cut a rectangular (or shaped to fit) piece of stainless steel to use as a backing for the "350" emblem which would cover the old "326" emblem holes and simply redrill a new set of mounting holes for the "350" emblem/stainless steel backing plate.

The Ames online catalog is also another source for your emblems - at least you can see what they are in making your decision.


----------



## MikkoV (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry, i don´t know all exact term of parts and places, we speak Finnish here, but try to get it...

I thought that i would use "400" emblems in front of fenders where now is "326", cause that engine is also 400cid like pontiac´s. Alltought that´s gonna change later for pretty sure... 

Rear part of front fender, there´s lot of holes for emblem, thought that there should be "tempest custom" emblem, but don´t know should i try to locate those there, or something else.

Long term plan is to replace that SBC with iron block Gen3/4 engine, 5.3 or 6.0 with turbo and 4L80 or T56. That was reason why i wanted that Camaro/Firebord/Nova/Chevelle originally, that evolved to this Pontiac. I wanted that kind of driveline combo, and car for that 

...i have supercharged LS3 + T56 in my Camaro, 770whp. And absolutely love that engine. But Camaro is not for street use, so same style (but bit more budget style) packet also for street.


----------



## MikkoV (Jan 2, 2016)

Checked that ames catalog, these should be in rear part of fender, right?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MikkoV said:


> Checked that ames catalog, these should be in rear part of fender, right?





My mistake. I was thinking "350" small block. The same year "400" Pontiac rocker molding emblem is what you want to take a look at.

The "Tempest" emblem is wrong for your '66. Here is what I found - 1966 Pontiac Tempest & Tempest Custom Rear Quarter Chrome Nameplate Emblem NOS : Classic NOS Parts

The "Custom" emblem appears to be correct.


----------



## MikkoV (Jan 2, 2016)

PontiacJim said:


> My mistake. I was thinking "350" small block. The same year "400" Pontiac rocker molding emblem is what you want to take a look at.
> 
> The "Tempest" emblem is wrong for your '66. Here is what I found - 1966 Pontiac Tempest & Tempest Custom Rear Quarter Chrome Nameplate Emblem NOS : Classic NOS Parts
> 
> The "Custom" emblem appears to be correct.


Car is 67, not 66.

Or was there something on pictures you find different...? I´m not that formiliar with model year differences, VIN say 67.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MikkoV said:


> Car is 67, not 66.
> 
> Or was there something on pictures you find different...? I´m not that formiliar with model year differences, VIN say 67.




Oops, I apologize. My bad again. :blush: The grille halves reminded me more '66 than '67 at a glance.....and if I could remember what I read, you said '67. I swear I have not been doing any illegal drugs, but I am thinking maybe I should. LOL

The emblems you show appear to be the correct ones for a '67 Tempest Custom. I matched them up to an original set shown here at Frank's Pontiac Parts - GTO, LeMans & Tempest

:thumbsup:


----------

